# Marchtal Bike Marathon 2013 - 04. Mai 2013



## Pablo P. (22. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Mountainbikefreunde


Nach den erfolgreichen, letzten Jahren werden wir auch 2013 unseren Mountainbike-Marathon auf und an der schwÃ¤bischen Alb veranstalten.

... am 04. Mai 2013 ist es wieder so weit, wenn hunderte Biker auf die Strecke gehen und den hoffentlich zahlreich erscheinenenden Zuschauern einiges an Rennaction bieten werden!

Ein angenehm frÃ¼her Formtest und fÃ¼r viele mit Sicherheit auch schon ein Highlight des Bikejahres!


Die wichtigsten Daten im Ãberblick:

Renntermin: 04. Mai 2013

â12:00 Langdistanz 79 km, 1350 HÃ¶henmeter
 â12:20 Mitteldistanz 54 km, 920 HÃ¶henmeter
 â12:30 Kurzdistanz 20 km, 330 HÃ¶henmeter


Anmeldung und weitere Infos: ,
 âwww.marchtal-bike-marathon.de oder bei www.br-timing.de
 âBis 30.04. im Internet, Nachmeldungen mÃ¶glich am Starttag bis
 maximale Teilnehmerzahl von 1100 Fahrer(inne)n erreicht ist.
 NachmeldegebÃ¼hr: 5 â¬
 âNachmeldung und Startnummernausgabe: Turnhalle Obermarchtal von 7:00 bis 9:30 Uhr

TeilnahmegebÃ¼hr:
 âTeilnehmer bis einschlieÃlich 18 Jahre alt: 13 â¬, ab 5er Gruppe 11â¬
 âTeilnehmer Ã¼ber 18 Jahre alt 28 â¬, ab 5er Gruppe 26â¬
 âMehrpreis fÃ¼r Polo-Shirt: Kurzarm aus 100% Baumwolle: 18 â¬

Teamwertungen:
 a) Die 3 grÃ¶Ãten Teams nach Anzahl Fahrer (egal welche Strecke)
 b) Die 3 schnellsten Teams je Strecke: die ersten vier Fahrer werden
 gewertet.
 c) Schulklassenwertung fÃ¼r die Kurzstrecke:
 âDie 3 grÃ¶Ãten Klassenteams
 âDie 3 schnellsten Klassenteams, die ersten 5 Fahrer je Klasse
 werden gewertet.

Wir freuen uns jetzt schon, Euch im Mai in Obermarchtal oder an der Rennstrecke begrÃ¼Ãen zu dÃ¼rfen!

Ihr habt noch Fragen? Postet einfach hier im Thema oder besucht unsere Facebook Seite https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Marchtal-Bike-Marathon/200045056675433 ! 

BjÃ¶rn vom MBM Team


----------



## Haferstroh (22. März 2013)

Liegt terminlich gut, viel besser als die drei Dutzend Juni-Termine anderer Marathons. TN-Gebühr günstig noch dazu. Muss jetzt nur noch von der letzten Instanz abgesegnet werden bevor ich dabei bin 

Edit: Wusste gar nicht dass es auf der Alb jetzt auch eine Nordschleife gibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (22. März 2013)

Der Veranstalter hat sich folgende Regelung ausgedacht:

TeilnahmegebÃ¼hr:
âTeilnehmer bis einschlieÃlich 18 Jahre alt: 13 â¬, ab 5er Gruppe 11â¬
âTeilnehmer Ã¼ber 18 Jahre alt 28 â¬, ab 5er Gruppe 26â¬
âMehrpreis fÃ¼r Polo-Shirt: Kurzarm aus 100% Baumwolle: 18 â¬

Das heiÃt, dass der Preis unabhÃ¤ngig von der StreckenlÃ¤nge ist, und nur vom Alter abhÃ¤ngt.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, hast's ja grad selber noch rausgefunden...


----------



## boulder2002 (25. März 2013)

wie sieht es denn mit der Streckenführung aus ?
ich bin 2011 auf der Langstrecke gestartet und konnte letztes Jahr leider nicht teilnehmen; hat sich an der Strecke seit damals was geändert ?


----------



## Pablo P. (25. März 2013)

Hi Boulder,

ich hab vor kurzem mit unserem Streckenchef gesprochen. Bis auf kleine Änderungen soll sich dieses Jahr nichts an der Streckenführung ändern. Es kann aufgrund der Nähe zu Naturschutzgebieten und daraus resultierenden Auflagen der Behörden evtl. immer noch zu kleineren(!) Abwandlungen kommen, aber wie gesagt, im großen und ganzen bleibt die Strecke gleich.

Viele Grüße,

Björn vom MBM Team


----------



## boulder2002 (25. März 2013)

Alles klar,

danke für die Info Björn


----------



## Maxilainen (27. März 2013)

Wie ist so die Streckenbeschaffenheit? Forstwege, Feldwege und Asphalt? Was anderes habe ich zumindest auf den Bildern vom letzten Jahr nicht gesehen.


----------



## Pablo P. (28. März 2013)

Hi Maxilainen!

Die Strecke ist recht einfach, das meiste ist Schotter, dann Teer und an der einen oder anderen Passage auch ein wenig Gras/Trail (siehe Bild oben - mein definitiver Lieblingsabschnitt! ). Da ist Vollgas angesagt!

Viele Grüße,

Björn vom MBM Team


----------



## Maxilainen (28. März 2013)

Danke für die Info, Björn. Dann kann ich wohl mit Starrgabel heizen...


----------



## Pablo P. (28. März 2013)

Starrgabel sollte für Dich kein Problem sein (ich sehe da eine Fanes im Bikebesitz...). Einzig bei der Abfahrt vom Hochberg runter wird's leicht holprig werden - aber auch nicht schlimmer, als das was Anfang der 90er gezwungener Maßen komplett ungefedert bei jedem CC-Rennen auf dem Programm stand. Falls ich mitfahren würde (dieses Jahr nicht), würde ich auch wahrscheinlich meinem knüppelharten, alten Zaskar das Vertrauen schenken und nicht meinem Fully.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Maxilainen (28. März 2013)

Ja, das wär doch mal was, die Starrgabel ins Fanes...aber wahrscheinlich würde ich dann eher in Zwiefalten als im Ziel landen...
Für´s Razorblade habe ich eine Niner Starrgabel. Trans Zollernalb, Albgoldtrophy und andere Temporennen ohne technischen Anspruch bin ich damit schon problemlos gefahren im letzten Jahr. Sogar die Trans-Schwarzwald. Die würde ich allerdings nicht noch einmal ungefedert fahren, weil´s den Fun-Faktor doch etwa reduziert. Man ist ja doch nicht mehr so abgehärtet wie Ende der Achtziger/Anfang der Neunziger, als ich auch alles mit Starrgabel gefahren bin. Alter verweichlicht wohl doch in gewisser Weise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LochenFuchs (28. April 2013)

Hallo miteinander,
  ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mich noch schnell für die Lange Strecke anzumelden.
  Leider kann ich auf der Homepage kein Höhenprofil finden ??
  Hat jemand eins für mich ? Oder bin ich blind ?

  1300 Hm scheint mir auf fast 80km nicht allzu viel, von daher geh ich aus die Strecke ist nicht anspruchsvoll ? Ich meine extreme Anstiege und der gleichen ?


----------



## Pablo P. (28. April 2013)

Hallo @LochenFuchs !

Streckenprofil ist weitgehend ähnlich zu dem der vergangenen Jahre. Sieht ungefähr so aus:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zfrpslzmkkpfxlxn 

Viele Grüße und wir freuen uns natürlich auf Deine Anmeldung - bisher sieht die Wettervorhersage ja prima aus!

Björn vom MBM-Team


----------

